# Come on spring!



## bigjr (Mar 5, 2009)

Boy cant wait to get the camper out and get out of town sure has been a long winter! :bang:


----------



## dogbone (Sep 22, 2009)

Me to. Still 6 " of snow at the trailer. I'm usually up there cleaning up by now.:smack-head: Water and Electric are off, but a gennie and 5Gal. jug do the trick.


----------

